# Verslavingen > Roken >  Stoppen met roken

## manonvermeulen

Hallow iedereen. Mijn naam is Manon Vermeulen en ik ben op 17 augustus gestopt met roken.
Ik wou al een heletijd stoppen maar het lukte me maar niet en ik was heel bang om aan te komen. 
Een collega van mij bracht mij in aanraking met Make it Easy dat is een bedrijf voor het afvallen en voor het Stoppen met Roken.
Ze vroeg of ik het ook wou proberen dus ik dacht geef mij het telefoonnummer maar proberen kan altijd.
Ik bellen naar Make it Easy kreeg ik iemand aan de lijn die mij overal over informerden over hoe zo een behandeling in ze werk gaat.
Ze werken dus met Auriculo Therapie is een soort van acupunctuur. Je krijgt een soort van puntjes voor je oor geplaatst doet geen pijn je voelt een soort van klein drukje als ze hem plaatsen. Vondt het niet echt pijn doen bij me.
Daar moet je dan een week mee rond lopen. En als je trek krijgt in een sigaret moet je ze activeren met een magneetje die krijg je dan van hun. De therapeut die het deed was echt een super lief mens, ze heten Ingrid. Ze legde alles heel goed uit en je kreeg ook een soort van cursus. Een week later moets je terugkomen en dan werden die andere puntjes eruit gehaald en dan kreeg je nog 1 puntje voor het eten. Waar ik dus bang voor was, maar ben niet aangekomen ( godzijdank )en ben gestopt met roken. Me vriend was helemaal blij dat ik gestopt was hij vondt het altijd zo stinken.
Kan eindelijk weer is met me vriend een stuk hardlopen zonder dat ik gelijk buiten adem ben ( rookte namelijk nog al veel ).Moest natuurlijk wel eerst me conditie weer een beetje oppeppen maar krijg meer lucht dan vroeger. Had het dan wel een beetje benauwd. Ben echt blij dat ik gestopt ben

Veel Liefs Manon

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Manon,

Ten eerste ben ik heel blij dat je je verhaal hier neer hebt gezet...ik ben zelf aan het uitzoeken hoe ik het best kan gaan stoppen met roken en jouw verhaal geeft mij weer extra motivatie!

Ik denk dat ik het zelf ga proberen met laserbehandeling...als ik van mijn specialist in december geen goede tips of doorverwijzing krijg...ik ben nog aan het twijfelen hoor,maar één ding weet ik zeker;kauwgoms en pleisters werken niet bij mij!

Ik ga eens kijken of ik op het net iets kan vinden over 'make it easy'!

Bedankt voor je verhaal en blijf iedere dag blij dat je gestopt bent!!

grtjs Agnes

----------

